# Eclipse Problem mit Mac und Windows



## mudolf (17. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe an meinem Windows Rechner eben ein kleines Programm geschrieben.
Leider zeigt mir dieses Programm auf meinem Macboook nur Fehler an.
Habe schon die java-me-sdk-3.0 installiert, was nichts geholfen hat.

hier noch ein screenschot:


----------



## Atze (17. Nov 2011)

hm, mich macht ein bischen stutzig, dass du dir ein ME sdk installiert hast. ME ist die micro edition und nur eine untermenge der standardedition.

und wenn er java.lang nichtmal findet, dann hast du ein problem 

ich tippe drauf, dass du kein richtiges SE jdk/sdk installiert hast. prüf das mal. wohin das auf einem mac gehört weiß ich (gott sei dank) aber nicht!


----------



## mudolf (17. Nov 2011)

ok, hab das me-sdk wieder rausgeworfen, ich denk das zeigt, dass ich mich in der materie nicht wirklich auskenne 

habe auf meinem windows rechner die SE 1.7 und auf mac die SE 1.6


----------



## Atze (17. Nov 2011)

hast du auf dem mac auch das JDK, oder nur die JRE?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Nov 2011)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> hast du auf dem mac auch das JDK, oder nur die JRE?



Ist völlig egal, Eclipse reicht eine JRE.
Zeig mal ein Screenshot des aufgeklappten Projektes im Project Explorer oder Package Explorer.


----------



## mudolf (17. Nov 2011)

meinst du so?


----------



## XHelp (17. Nov 2011)

Was steht denn bei Problems?
Es sieht so aus, als ob bei dir in "Project>Properties>Java Build Path>Libraries" keine JRE Libraries eingetragen sind.


----------



## mudolf (17. Nov 2011)

da steht wirklich ein fehler


----------



## mudolf (17. Nov 2011)

hab die lösung unter 

IBM Lotus Expeditor Information Center

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Atze (17. Nov 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Ist völlig egal, Eclipse reicht eine JRE.


hast recht! 

@TO dann remove mal den eintrag und füg deine aktuell installierte jre ein


----------

